# Elektronikas still made in 2017?



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Tonight browsing on the various websites in Russian language in order to make some sense of the different types of Elektronikas (52, 53,54,55, 65,77, 79...) I stopped on this one:

????????.??/???????

It appears it's the website of a company I never heard about (Technochas) that claims to make digital watches in Belarus in 2016 and 2016...this is intriguing as I thought the last two plants that made Elektronikas (Kamerton and Integral) supposedly stopped production in 2009.

These watches seems to be rebranded Integrals and Kamerton, the website appears to have a lot of stock parts from Soviets times too, so I thought to share the "discovery". Has anybody heard from them?


----------



## Aeterno (Jan 6, 2015)

Shipping within Russia only... hmm.


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

Tried to write to them, thanks for the info.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I also mailed them, pretty curious to see if they can answer and what they will say.

Due to the recent resurgence of popularity among teenagers of vintage Casios (F91, A68, calculators...) I think Elektronikas could be marketed as an alternative, as at the moment it's either Casio or nothing.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The message has received an answer...and it's an interesting answer:



> You are mostly right about watches history. Digital watches with LCD were produced by 2 factories in USSR (both are in Belarus), "Electronika" in Minsk and "Kamerton" in Pinsk. They are state-owned factories in "integral" concern. Due to some reasons, they have stopped production some (7-10) years ago. We have bought some storage remains of watches and parts from this factories, tested them and put to our internet-shop. After it we've seen that people still have interest for this theme, and we've purchased some specialized equipment from old factories for restart of production. And in May 2017 we've restarted production of watches. First model from new issue (100% new production, without old parts) was "Техночас ЧН-01" (example is by your link). Watches are same as old "Integral ChN-01", but with another design of dial.
> 
> So today we've some NOS watches from "old" factories and watches from our own manufacture (located in Minsk). New watches are made with cooperation with Minsk Watch Plant "Luch" (pressing and galvanic works for watch cases) and "Integral" concern (parts for electronic modules). We also planing to relaunch production of "classic" soviet models Electronika-52,53,54,55 in few month with retro-design from 1980s.* By the way, our own production allows us to make any dial design from 100pcs batch with same price, so if you have any ideas about design or want to make any limited edition digital watches, write me.*
> 
> ...


I plan to get one...


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> watches from our own manufacture (*located in Minsk*)


ИП Рослов Николай Александрович
тел.+79260426223
*125581, г.Москва, ул.Фестивальная, д.22 корп.4 кв.225*
ИНН 774332299201
ЕГРИП 316774600063342

???


----------



## Robert Nalbandov (Feb 28, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Tonight browsing on the various websites in Russian language in order to make some sense of the different types of Elektronikas (52, 53,54,55, 65,77, 79...) I stopped on this one:
> 
> ????????.??/???????
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a Belarus-based company. Haven't heard of the for a while though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Suddenly I want one watch more.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Heinrich Faust said:


> ИП Рослов Николай Александрович
> тел.+79260426223
> *125581, г.Москва, ул.Фестивальная, д.22 корп.4 кв.225*
> ИНН 774332299201
> ...


 Obviously, this is owner of russian online-shop. Due to russian laws, it's difficult to sell watches to russian customers directly from Belarus, so "Technochas" company have a dealer in Russia -- IP Roslov Nikolay, who lives in Moscow. By the way, it's me 

But from other countries you can buy watches directly from belorussian company with postal shipping.


----------



## Heinrich Faust (May 19, 2016)

Surok55 said:


> By the way, it's me


 Do you also provide some services for electronica-type watches?


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

If only they had steel cases then they could be very popular compared to Casio.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

So...how can one from outside Belarus or Russia get one of these?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Arizone said:


> If only they had steel cases then they could be very popular compared to Casio.


Already asked him if they can make watches with brushed steel cases. I would also like to see if they can reissue the plastic waterproof Elektronikas as a 0ATM digital watch is a tough sell in 2017.



Surok55 said:


> Obviously, this is owner of russian online-shop. Due to russian laws, it's difficult to sell watches to russian customers directly from Belarus, so "Technochas" company have a dealer in Russia -- IP Roslov Nikolay, who lives in Moscow. By the way, it's me
> 
> But from other countries you can buy watches directly from belorussian company with postal shipping.


Hello Nikolay, it's a small world.

Perhaps it's a good idea if you can introduce the watches your company makes here, as you can see you have our attention, also because the Belarussian Elektronikas were made in so many variants that it's difficult to track which one a customer wants.

For instance, Integral made the 01, 02, 03 and 04 model, are they all the same?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Arizone said:


> If only they had steel cases then they could be very popular compared to Casio.


Those new retro Casios that all the kids are wearing now actually have 'chrome'-plated plastic cases. They feel even less substantial on the wrist than a classic thin Elektronika.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Arizone said:


> If only they had steel cases then they could be very popular compared to Casio.


I only care about stainless steel cases if they also make the watch somehow water proof. Considering that a stainless steel case is more expensive to make, I also want a bit more assurance I will not accidentally destroy the watch if it would suddenly really pour down while I am far away from home. With more risks of destroying it, I want it as cheap as possible.

Most of all I want the crystal to be changed from mineral glass to acrylic, so I can easily buff away any scratches.



wtma said:


> So...how can one from outside Belarus or Russia get one of these?


This I wonder too. And is it possible to pay with Paypal?


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, yesterday I was in Minsk, so I went to "TSUM" (ЦУМ) and, in the ground floor (1st floor in Minsk), in the watches section, there were 2 nice Technochas (Техночас), so I bought one of them, (чч-01) very nice one, it was at 83 something roubles (with 20% discount -yesterday all purchases in tsum had a 205). Belarussian rouble trades for about 2.2-2.3 roubles to the euro.

I asked the seller and she told me the watch is of new production and they are made in Belarus, so I am happyx2.
Thanks to you comrades I rediscovered Technochas (Техночас). Like the feeling and feels very solid. Case is chromed, and chrome is very good, and weighs, so you should not be worried, it's made to stand a battle.
And as a picture is worth a thousand words, here goes the proof:



Yes, I also succumbed with that cute Vostok I missed last year.

Now I'm back home but with a piece of history
Best regards to all
Robert


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

wtma said:


> So...how can one from outside Belarus or Russia get one of these?


I'm interested too. In what range of price moves this New watches?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

RFollia said:


> Well, yesterday I was in Minsk, so I went to "TSUM" (ЦУМ) and, in the ground floor (1st floor in Minsk), in the watches section, there were 2 nice Technochas (Техночас), so I bought one of them, (чч-01) very nice one, it was at 83 something roubles (with 20% discount -yesterday all purchases in tsum had a 205). Belarussian rouble trades for about 2.2-2.3 roubles to the euro.
> 
> I asked the seller and she told me the watch is of new production and they are made in Belarus, so I am happyx2.
> Thanks to you comrades I rediscovered Technochas (Техночас). Like the feeling and feels very solid. Case is chromed, and chrome is very good, and weighs, so you should not be worried, it's made to stand a battle.
> ...


Can you tell us if the timer and chronograph get to 1 hour or more?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Rfolia, I hope you will find time for a full review. I'm anticipating a growing forum interest in Tekhnochas so an independent review would be valuable.

Surok55, which Integral modules are currently available in Tekhnochas watches?

...and for the rest of you; if you haven't seen this already, you should take a look (wristwatches are halfway down the page):
SOVIET DIGITAL ELECTRONICS MUSEUM. By Sergei Frolov


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Rfolia, I hope you will find time for a full review. I'm anticipating a growing forum interest in Tekhnochas so an independent review would be valuable.
> 
> Surok55, which Integral modules are currently available in Tekhnochas watches?
> 
> ...


Nikolaj kindly shared this PDF with me.

So they have available the old Soviet 52,53,54 and 55, the basic Belarussian 60, the less basic Chinese 65M, the old Soviet Melodia 77 and the new (2000) Belurussian modules Integral 01 and 03, with standard and bigger fonts display.

I will order a 01 as well in the next days and make a review, this module has quite a few new features and is somewhat similar to a G shock 5600.

We are also discussing their future plans and he is open to our input from outside the former SSSR.



Victorv said:


> I'm interested too. In what range of price moves this New watches?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Top model (Integral 01) 2550 rubles excluding shipping, that is about 37.5 euros at the current exchange.

The most basic model is the Kamerton 60 that goes for 1200 rubles, that would be 17.5 euros, so more expensive than Casio but on the other side it's a problem of volumes, F91Ws have been mass produced for almost 30 years.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Very interesting. It was reported in another thread that the 77A Melodiya has a Chinese module, but according to this list, only the K-65M is Chinese.

Incidentally, for those who may be interested, the 7 melodies on the 77A are old American folk songs that sound cheesy in the extreme (and chew through the batteries). I've been told the 5 melodies on the 55 are more impressive, but I can't confirm that.


Do we have a definition of the module sizes A, B and C? Do these define the module size, the display size, or both? I guess this would determine which cases can be used with which module?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Very interesting. It was reported in another thread that the 77A Melodiya has a Chinese module, but according to this list, only the K-65M is Chinese.
> 
> Incidentally, for those who may be interested, the 7 melodies on the 77A are old American folk songs that sound cheesy in the extreme (and chew through the batteries). I've been told the 5 melodies on the 55 are more impressive, but I can't confirm that.
> 
> Do we have a definition of the module sizes A, B and C? Do these define the module size, the display size, or both? I guess this would determine which cases can be used with which module?


I think Nikolaj can answer to that, I heard something about Elektronika 77 on ebay and the sound quality is not the forte of the watch....

I would also be curious to know if they can use the Elektronika name, as it's more or less known, while Integral and Kamerton not quite, so for the export Elektronica by Techochas might help the identification of the watch.

I would also like to know the dimensions (they offer three cases, an octagonal, a more square like the old Elektronica 5 with module 207 and a new one that is also square with rounder edges) and if they can offer a nickel finish as it would look more like steel.

Incidentally it appears they are developing a simplified movement:

Часы с большими цифрами - Техночас


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's nice to see such interest for our watches here 



> It was reported in another thread that the 77A Melodiya has a Chinese module


It is not true. This model have Chinese prototype, "Montana" watches, which were very popular in late 1980s and 1990s in USSR. But in 1990s Integral have designed watch IC with same functionality (just with the same american melodies), and Elektronika factory designed the analogous watch, "Elektronika-77A". If you open watch case, you can see that they have same construction as soviet "Elektronika-55" and trimmer capacitor for adjustment (chinese watches don't have it).



> Do we have a definition of the module sizes A, B and C? Do these define the module size, the display size, or both? I guess this would determine which cases can be used with which module?


 Yes, this defines module size, display size and type of watch case.
Size A -- like soviet Electronika-52,53,54,55 (designed in 1986-88), diam.29mm, height 3.5mm. Display is approx. 21x9 mm
Size B -- like Integral ChN-01 (designed in 2000), diam.29mm, height 5mm. Display is approx. 21x13.5 mm
Size C -- Chinese module with rusification, diam.30mm, height 7.5 mm.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> For instance, Integral made the 01, 02, 03 and 04 model, are they all the same?


 They all have the same electronic module inside, but working in different modes, selected by jumpers on PCB. ChN-02 and ChN-04 are variants of ChN-01 with reduced functionality, we don't plan to issue them. ChN-03 have 5 alarms with unique melody for each alarm (but no timer), it's interesting model, we'll issue it in the beginning of 2018, or may be just in 2017.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Surok55 said:


> They all have the same electronic module inside, but working in different modes, selected by jumpers on PCB. ChN-02 and ChN-04 are variants of ChN-01 with reduced functionality, we don't plan to issue them. ChN-03 have 5 alarms with unique melody for each alarm (but no timer), it's interesting model, we'll issue it in the beginning of 2018, or may be just in 2017.


Thank you, it' s possible to see a ChN-01A? I see you offer three different finishes, one is TiN that all the Russian aficionados know, then there is another plating that is little known to me at least. Also I would like to ask which modules have back illumination or bulb and of course if the stop watch and timer count for more than one hour...generally the module manuals in English will be appreciated in order to understand how they work and the different functions.


----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, wouldn't a forum project with a limited and personalised dial be an interesting idea?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Bostok said:


> Hi everyone, wouldn't a forum project with a limited and personalised dial be an interesting idea?


:think:.... I wonder what a custom dial for the forum might look like?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> Incidentally it appears they are developing a simplified movement...


There is a project worth watching.










Nikolay, what is the time-line for this new model?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> :think:.... I wonder what a custom dial for the forum might look like?


WUS project? I would use the logo on the top of the dial in the centre with a grey stripe.

If Technochas can use the name Elektronika I will put "Elektronika 57 by Technochas" at 6 o'clock on a similar grey stripe and yellos/orange fount.

Nikolaj asked me to prepare some sketches, then of course there is the project they are talking, that would be a 70s watch with a big chromed case.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Quick and dirty (very dirty) sketch ready:









In short: black dial, two wide grey stripes on top and buttom, the upper one interrupted to create the W square.

This yellow/orange line in the middle of the stripe, it connects square and stripe. Two short yellow stripes above and below the white W.

Lower band similar with the yellow line that forms the characters Elektronica 57 by Technocas or something like that, perhaps in italics.

IMO the screen of the 01 module looks a little chaotic with digits of different fonts floating, I recommend to add a solid black like to separate the upper part with the lower one in order to "clean" the look, I understand Integral still makes LCD displays and perhaps it's worth trying.

Finally I have an humble suggestion to modify the octagonal case in order to make slightly wider (38 or 40 mm) and more elegant.









They can still make brass cases in Belarus and perhaps the modification is feasible.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Personally, I would want a custom watch to be as vintage looking as possible. I do not like extra non-functional width added. It should look like something that has been stored for a long time to be suddenly found, and only upon close inspection you would find it is a custom watch.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

engblom said:


> Personally, I would want a custom watch to be as vintage looking as possible. I do not like extra non-functional width added. It should look like something that has been stored for a long time to be suddenly found, and only upon close inspection you would find it is a custom watch.


Well that's my opinion as the octoganal case looks narrower than what it should, at least to my eyes.

Of course we would all have a SS reissue of this this one:










This has already been discussed with Nikolaj but they cannot find a cost effective SS case supplier and I don't think many would be available to spend $200 for a quartz watch with basic functions today.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

engblom said:


> It should look like something that has been stored for a long time to be suddenly found, and only upon close inspection you would find it is a custom watch.


:-! I think that is something that watches such as the Casio A158WA-1 achieve successfully. This is true also of all of the last Integral production.

When I first got interested in Russian watches, all of the old factories were still in business, producing the kinds of watches that would cause friends to exclaim, "I didn't know watches like this still existed!" So much of that has been lost in the past decade, which why I hope for great success for Tekhnochas.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Bostok said:


> Hi everyone, wouldn't a forum project with a limited and personalised dial be an interesting idea?


Hi, for me it would be interesting


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Taking advantage of what we are talking about Elektronika, and sorry for the offtopic, someone konw if it is there any combination to do a reset?, my nice 55b is advancing around 30 seconds per day

Here is the module



Many thanks in advance


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Just one incise.
Promise review of чч-01, So far I can only tell the watch has a bulb, and best thing it does not switch off as soon as you release the button, but stays lit for 1-2 seconds more (very convenient if it's dark and you need both free hands)

As far as the stopwatch, I am trying to understand the manual (my basic russian does not go so far, so will have to ask my teacher....)
Besides, the release of a WUS project with the elektronika seems to me a very good idea.

Best regards


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

anyone having an idea what this site is about:

ELEKTRONIKA5.RU - ???????? ???? "???????????": ??????????, ???????, ???????


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Victorv said:


> someone konw if it is there any combination to do a reset?, my nice 55b is advancing around 30 seconds per day


 For reset press buttons 1,2,3 together (all except lightning). But if watch is advancing 30sec. per day, it seems that quartz is broken.

About limited editions:
1) we can make watches with custom picture (allowed by our technology) on dial, with party >100pcs price will be the same as for serial watches, may be just a bit lower. We also can make just party of 10 watches, but in this case price will be higher (because we need to make a set of special tools for every dial picture).
2) if you are really interested in stainless steel cases and there are enough customers for it -- we can design & make it. But we've calculated price for SS case some time ago, watches with them will cost 150-200$. It's very expensive for our domestic market, we will sell them for a very long time. Shops in Belarus tell us, that just our top-model ChN-01 with price about 40-50$ is very expensive for domestic buyers and many people want to buy it, but haven't enough money :-(
3) about cases from brass with different dimensions -- it's very difficult, because due to our technology we need to order another ingot, and it is very expensive (thousands $). If it's needed to make small party of exclusive cases, SS will be just cheaper, i think. But i need to do drawings and calculations on each order do answer accurately. 
4) Today available modules are: ЧН-52,53,54,55, 77А, K60 (slim cases and small LCD), ЧН-01,03 (slightly thicker cases with bigger LCD), K65M (with the biggest LCD, but made in China, i think it's less interesting here  ). Some of them we've at our storage, some we can assembly in a short time. In Russia the most "classic" and nostalgic models are 55 and 77A.

Anyway, if anyone wave ideas about design of our digital watches -- write them here or to private messages, it's interesting to know opinions from abroad


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

ill-phill said:


> anyone having an idea what this site is about:
> 
> ELEKTRONIKA5.RU - ???????? ???? "???????????": ??????????, ???????, ???????


Interesting, it looks like a website that sells NOS Elektronikas, pre-2009 I think.

They use one of YOUR pictures:

ELEKTRONIKA5.RU - ???????? ???? "???????????": ??????????, ???????, ???????



RFollia said:


> Just one incise.
> Promise review of чч-01, *So far I can only tell the watch has a bulb, * and best thing it does not switch off as soon as you release the button, but stays lit for 1-2 seconds more (very convenient if it's dark and you need both free hands)
> 
> As far as the stopwatch, I am trying to understand the manual (my basic russian does not go so far, so will have to ask my teacher....)
> ...


I am surprised as I have seen later Integral and Kamerton Elektronikas with illuminator...IMO Technochas can be successful of the international market against the Casio monopoly if compared to "higher grade" watches like the A168, that looks closer to their functions, and it's not cheaper than an Elektronika. But that guy has illumination.

Ideally the electronic watch should have the functions of a basic G shock like the 5600, so dual time, calendar, stopwatch and countdown but for 12 or 24h, and illumation, otherwise it's tough to compete against F91Ws sold for $10 on ebay.



Surok55 said:


> For reset press buttons 1,2,3 together (all except lightning). But if watch is advancing 30sec. per day, it seems that quartz is broken.
> 
> About limited editions:
> 1) we can make watches with custom picture (allowed by our technology) on dial, with party >100pcs price will be the same as for serial watches, may be just a bit lower. We also can make just party of 10 watches, but in this case price will be higher (because we need to make a set of special tools for every dial picture).
> ...


1) I already made a proposal in the previous page, I don't know if you can make what I designed tough, in particular the black line to "separate" upper and lower screen, you said Integral can make custom LCDs but I don't know if it would too expensive. For the projects, at the moment we are stuck in an unpleasant situation, my understanding is that there is another Ratnik project in the pipeline but if the moderation agrees we can discuss, it doesn't need to be a WUS project.
2) I have seen retro LED watches made by microbrands go for that money, I think with the right design it might work. We are ware of the low wages situation in the ex Soviet countries, that is the reason why I would humbly suggest to start to serve the international market, starting from this board! As you have seen people here are helpful and always supportive of new companies that are trying to get in a tough market.
3) That was a proposal to modernise the look of the case (now even Casio makes larger watches) in the optic of international market, if you wnat to survive you need to sell something better. Casio at the moment sell "fake steel" cases, if you can offer a real SS case you might have an advantage over them, a lot of people complains about Casio's plastic. Brass is better than resin but chrome looks different than steel ( you cna see it clearly with bracelets) and it fades away. I understand you offer another coating and if would be good to have better pictures. 
4) You have a 79 for sale, interesting case design, it would also work great with an integrated bracelet:

????????.?? - ???? ???????? ?? (? ??????)


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Surok55 said:


> For reset press buttons 1,2,3 together (all except lightning). But if watch is advancing 30sec. per day, it seems that quartz is broken.
> 
> About limited editions:
> 1) we can make watches with custom picture (allowed by our technology) on dial, with party >100pcs price will be the same as for serial watches, may be just a bit lower. We also can make just party of 10 watches, but in this case price will be higher (because we need to make a set of special tools for every dial picture).
> ...


Hello Surok, many thanks for your help, really. I will try when i get home.

Sorry comrade, but i don't understand what you mean when you say "maybe the quartz is broken". when you say the quartz, are you refearing to the battery?

Many thanks!!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Victorv said:


> Hello Surok, many thanks for your help, really. I will try when i get home.
> 
> Sorry comrade, but i don't understand what you mean when you say "maybe the quartz is broken". when you say the quartz, are you refearing to the battery?
> 
> Many thanks!!


No he means the crystal.

I have to replace the one in my Elektronika 1 as it gains 15 seconds per day.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Now I have ordered an Elektronika 55. I will post a review once I receive it.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> No he means the crystal.





cuthbert said:


> I have to replace the one in my Elektronika 1 as it gains 15 seconds per day.


 yes, quartz is crystal oscillator: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_oscillator


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

engblom said:


> Now I have ordered an Elektronika 55. I will post a review once I receive it.


How did you order??

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> How did you order??
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


By sending Surok55 a PM.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> No he means the crystal.
> 
> I have to replace the one in my Elektronika 1 as it gains 15 seconds per day.





Surok55 said:


> yes, quartz is crystal oscillator: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_oscillator


Many thanks guys. I'll read about it, to see if i can repair by myself. What do you think? It's a difficult reparation?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Victorv said:


> Many thanks guys. I'll read about it, to see if i can repair by myself. What do you think? It's a difficult reparation?


If you have experience working with a soldering iron, then no.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

This is great! The two models that interest me most are ChN-01 and 55, so I'm keen to see more about them.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> This is great! The two models that interest me most are ChN-01 and 55, so I'm keen to see more about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! I just sent the payment for this very watch! 2850 roubles including shipping...I am curious to see the watch in real life and I hope Technochas will be successful in delivering watches to the members here as "secondary" market.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I particularly like this техночас logo:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> I particularly like this техночас logo:


Yes that's the logo in Italic, Cyrillic cursive looks good...in my proposal for the WUS dial I wrote Elektronika 57 by Technochas in cursive using the yellow/orange WUS colour stripe on the grey band.

Still I think the octagonal case needs to be beefed up, the other case is still the same from the Soviet times, namely the Elektronika 5 with 206 module.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Yes that's the logo in Italic, Cyrillic cursive looks good...in my proposal for the WUS dial I wrote Elektronika 57 by Technochas in cursive using the yellow/orange WUS colour stripe on the grey band.
> 
> Still I think the octagonal case needs to be beefed up, the other case is still the same from the Soviet times, namely the Elektronika 5 with 206 module.


My personal opinion is that a custom project should be as close to an exact copy of a real vintage watch as possible. Not everybody got money to buy a NOS vintage watch, and buying really old stuff from the bay always got its risks.

What I would want to see is an exact replica of an old SSSR watch, but with an insignificant change in order to avoid that these watches end up pretending to be NOS after a few year. For example swapping "сделано в ссср" for "сделано в беларуси". Everything else should be an exact copy.

I think it would be nice to be able to show people that exactly like this a digital watch looked like in Soviet.

For bigger cases, there are plenty of modern alternatives with even 10 years between battery changes. The charm of these ones is that they look old, and if we can have a more close replica I am interested.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

engblom said:


> My personal opinion is that a custom project should be as close to an exact copy of a real vintage watch as possible. Not everybody got money to buy a NOS vintage watch, and buying really old stuff from the bay always got its risks.
> 
> What I would want to see is an exact replica of an old SSSR watch, but with an insignificant change in order to avoid that these watches end up pretending to be NOS after a few year. For example swapping "сделано в ссср" for "сделано в беларуси". Everything else should be an exact copy.
> 
> ...


You don't need a project for that.

They sell the 53 and the 55:



















These are virtually unchanged since the late 80s, at that time they made more variants with different dials but yes they are unchanged Soviet watches, of course Nikolaj can correct me if I'm wrong.

In the list Chascomm posted you can find this Soviet 55:










And a plastic waterproof 53V that clearly has the same module as the one sold by Tachnochas:










Pretty sure the made the chromed cased version.

If you want you can contact Nikolaj to ask if they can assemble two with NOS Soviet dials, I am pretty sure they still have spare parts.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

engblom said:


> My personal opinion is that a custom project should be as close to an exact copy of a real vintage watch as possible. Not everybody got money to buy a NOS vintage watch, and buying really old stuff from the bay always got its risks.
> 
> What I would want to see is an exact replica of an old SSSR watch, but with an insignificant change in order to avoid that these watches end up pretending to be NOS after a few year. For example swapping "сделано в ссср" for "сделано в беларуси". Everything else should be an exact copy.
> 
> ...


My opinion is exactly the same! We plan to reissue 52,53,54,55 with classic soviet design of dials and cases from 1986-87 (with "Сделано в Беларуси", of course) in few month, it's main project for us now.



cuthbert said:


> Quick and dirty (very dirty) sketch ready:
> ...
> 
> In short: black dial, two wide grey stripes on top and buttom, the upper one interrupted to create the W square.
> ...


 I redrew this sketch in color. This dial is suitable for our equipment, we can make it in short time, if here will be interest for it. By the way, this module can work both in English and in Russian.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully there will be dials you can buy too, like you can swap dials on Vostok watches. If later a dial is released and you fall in love with it, it would be nice if you could swap the dial for the new one.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Is anyone knowing about any English translation of the Elektronika 55 manual?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

engblom said:


> Is anyone knowing about any English translation of the Elektronika 55 manual?


Surok can you help him? And that's also for me with the Integral 01 manual...



Surok55 said:


> My opinion is exactly the same! We plan to reissue 52,53,54,55 with classic soviet design of dials and cases from 1986-87 (with "Сделано в Беларуси", of course) in few month, it's main project for us now.
> 
> I redrew this sketch in color. This dial is suitable for our equipment, we can make it in short time, if here will be interest for it. By the way, this module can work both in English and in Russian.


Thank you Surok, I made few modifications myself...first the lower grey stripe should have the same thickness as the upper one.

Secondly, the logo "Electronika 57 by Technochas" as recommended by Chascomm can be in yellow and in cursive, I would move made in Belarus down and in white.

Finally my obsession, is it possible to modify the shape of the case in order to get a more square shape?









I would also recommend to get the 01A module with different fonts.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

-WhiteLion- said:


> If you have experience working with a soldering iron, then no.


Unfortunately i don't have any experience soldering iron fellow.

I'm thinking about buying one new. What do you think it's the most iconic Elektronika. Elektronika 33 maybe?


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Victorv said:


> I'm thinking about buying one new. What do you think it's the most iconic Elektronika. Elektronika 33 maybe?


 Electronika 55.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

This is fantastic news. I need one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

This is great news! I would love a wus edition  So glad these are made again, much prefer them to the Casios.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Surok55 said:


> My opinion is exactly the same! We plan to reissue 52,53,54,55 with classic soviet design of dials and cases from 1986-87 (with "Сделано в Беларуси", of course) in few month, it's main project for us now.
> 
> I redrew this sketch in color. This dial is suitable for our equipment, we can make it in short time, if here will be interest for it. By the way, this module can work both in English and in Russian.


Love your design.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Surok55 said:


> Electronika 55.


Many thanks Surok, i have one Electronika 55b, it's nearly the same as Electronika 55?

I would like one a little bit different, but with the taste of old soviet watches.

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Count me in if we're doing a WUS version, I love these modern Elektronika's:




























Gotta get some batteries for them all (the cool melodies are fun, but they kill the batteries!), this thread has motivated me to that this weekend.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Victorv said:


> Many thanks Surok, i have one Electronika 55b, it's nearly the same as Electronika 55?
> 
> I would like one a little bit different, but with the taste of old soviet watches.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


The "B" means waterproof, like W on Casios...yes the module is the same.

After reading this thread I became nostalgic and I decided to buy on ebay a pair of vintage Elektronikas, one is a 55b:










I like the funky design and the bright colour but Nikolaj stated they are no interested in reissuing the old plastic case models.










This is an older Soviet 53B with an interesting grid dial, all these "waterproof" models are somewhat interesting from a construction point of view as the module appears to be installed from the front, the back is completely sealed:










This is a good way to achieve water resistance IMO, a simple round gasket around the module and it's done:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> The "B" means waterproof, like W on Casios...yes the module is the same.
> 
> After reading this thread I became nostalgic and I decided to buy on ebay a pair of vintage Elektronikas, one is a 55b:
> 
> ...


Many thanks fellow,

Today i'm wearing mine. Sorry for the bad photo










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

GuessWho said:


> Count me in if we're doing a WUS version, I love these modern Elektronika's:
> View attachment 12525391
> 
> View attachment 12525393
> ...


I see you have an Integral 01 (even if it's called in another way), can you tell us anything about it? In particular stopwatch and countdown are limited to 1h?

And how is the strap of the 53V? Comfortable?



Victorv said:


> Many thanks fellow,
> 
> Today i'm wearing mine. Sorry for the bad photo
> 
> ...


Nice bracelet...Russian?


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

How are those water proof sealing the buttons?


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Can't decide which of the new ones I will but bit Surok55 can expect a pm from me soon. Also, you can count me in if we're doing a WUS project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> I see you have an Integral 01 (even if it's called in another way), can you tell us anything about it? In particular stopwatch and countdown are limited to 1h?


I'll have to try the stopwatch when I get a new battery in that one, I believe that one had a full backlight (like a modern Casio) as opposed to a simple LED like the others, the signals and alarms on it were very loud as well.


> And how is the strap of the 53V? Comfortable?


That watch is so light you won't even notice it on your wrist, the plastic strap is not the best quality nor is it as comfortable as the Resin strap on a Casio F91W, but does the job and seems to be made of harder plastic which may make it last longer than the softer Casio resin straps which are known to disintegrate after a few years. Again it's so light that you won't even think about it once you get it on.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

engblom said:


> How are those water proof sealing the buttons?


If my 77A is any general indication, then don't trust any of these watches to have much water resistance. Think of them more like those early '80s feature-rich Japanese models just before the Seiko sports models came on the market. It really isn't a problem for me but I understand that many people these days tend to see digitals primarily as sports watches.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> I see you have an Integral 01 (even if it's called in another way), can you tell us anything about it? In particular stopwatch and countdown are limited to 1h?
> 
> And how is the strap of the 53V? Comfortable?
> 
> Nice bracelet...Russian?


Not russian  , i think it's chinesse, it was bought on my watchmaker shop



hseldon said:


> Can't decide which of the new ones I will but bit Surok55 can expect a pm from me soon. Also, you can count me in if we're doing a WUS project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same situation, i can't decide which to chose


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

hseldon said:


> Can't decide which of the new ones





Victorv said:


> I'm in the same situation, i can't decide which to chose


Friends, in this case you need to buy several different models. ;-)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

-WhiteLion- said:


> Friends, in this case you need to buy several different models. ;-)


Dear White Lion,
the choice of the "right" Elektronika is always very difficult, as it was available in many graphic variants and colour, for me I would like to get a new "light and dark blue" 55 with Technochas markings, but it appears it's not available and their colour choices are VERY conservative. 

However as soon as the first arrive I plan to get one for each type, including the "simple" Kamerton 60, probably the most minimalistic digital watch you can on the market today.


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear *cuthbert*,
I know that often it is very difficult to make the right choice. Therefore, I wish everyone to make right choice simply and easily.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

-WhiteLion- said:


> Dear *cuthbert*,
> I know that often it is very difficult to make the right choice. Therefore, I wish everyone to make right choice simply and easily.


In the meantime from Technochas super secret vaults another Elektronika has emerged:

????????.?? - ???? ???????? 53? (??-53?)

The watch we were discussing here, that is the waterproof (20 mt?) 53B with plastic case.

I personally like it and perhaps if they can make it a bigger version more waterproof (about 5 or 10ATM) I think it might successful.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Elektronikas, so I'm also in for any project that we decide. Also if we can find a way to get our hands in the watches appearing on the Technochas site I'm also in. Lets see.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread needs more photos. Here are a couple of ancestors of the current line-up. 

The late 1970s/early 1980s Elektronika 5.202 is very much a 1st generation quartz digital. The the big chromed case is satisfyingly chunky on the wrist, but the watch is very light on features, having only the time and date. The Elektronika 77A is a late production in the slim octagonal case which is a favourite of mine. The chronograph and 7 melody alarm are fun features but the skinny pushers are less pleasant in feel than the button on the older watch.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

I know nothing about them, other than I NEEDED one on my wrist, so I jumped at the chance to buy a NOS one rather cheaply 

It's still on it's way to me, but here is a photo. Does anyone know the actual model number as the sale listing only said it was an Elektronika 5.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

mariomart said:


> I know nothing about them, other than I NEEDED one on my wrist, so I jumped at the chance to buy a NOS one rather cheaply
> 
> It's still on it's way to me, but here is a photo. Does anyone know the actual model number as the sale listing only said it was an Elektronika 5.
> 
> View attachment 12530263


It looks like a E-52 to me, but I'm not an expert.



Chascomm said:


> This thread needs more photos. Here are a couple of ancestors of the current line-up.
> 
> The late 1970s/early 1980s Elektronika 5.202 is very much a 1st generation quartz digital. The the big chromed case is satisfyingly chunky on the wrist, but the watch is very light on features, having only the time and date. The Elektronika 77A is a late production in the slim octagonal case which is a favourite of mine. The chronograph and 7 melody alarm are fun features but the skinny pushers are less pleasant in feel than the button on the older watch.


The 5.202 should be what a WUS project might aim if it's possible to get delivered without traumas like with the current one. It's interesting to see the difference in quality from early quartz of the 70s like the that one and the B6-02 and the 03 while in the 80s the aim was to make quartz as cheap as possible, this is also true with the Casiotron of the 70s and the F series of the 80s. Back in time quartz was really a "premium" production, that is the reason why I think it would be interesting to remake a SS variant.

Also, most of the originals don't look great to the chromed case.

Regarding the 77, how are the other functions? In particular timer and countdown, do they measure just up to one hour?

Talking about retro-tech, I kind of like this :









Is it a new design? I don't remember old Elektronikas with this case.

Is the module Chinese? The description states "Elektronika 79".


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> The late 1970s/early 1980s Elektronika 5.202 is very much a 1st generation quartz digital.


Dear *Chascomm*,
all the same Elektronika of the first generation is Elektronika 3049. Elektronika 5-202 appeared later. ;-)


----------



## -WhiteLion- (Jan 15, 2016)

mariomart said:


> Does anyone know the actual model number as the sale listing only said it was an Elektronika 5.


Dear *mariomart*,
You are the lucky owner of the watch Elektronika 52 or 52B. If in your instance there is only single-tone signal, this is Elektronika 52. If the watch has melodies, then this is Elektronika 52B. Judging by the fragment of the manual on your photo, I'm inclined to think that this is more Elektronika 52B.

By the way, perhaps you do not know that the figure *5* in the name *Elektronika 5* means the code of the Minsk plant «Elektronika».
Another example. «Pulsar» plant in Moscow had the code *1*. Therefore, all the watches that were produced on it had the name *Elektronika 1*.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Is it a new design? I don't remember old Elektronikas with this case.


 It is old design, not produced now.



> Is the module Chinese? The description states "Elektronika 79".


 Module is chinese, with same functions as Electronika-79. This module was used in Kamerton-65M.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Surok55 said:


> It is old design, not produced now.
> 
> Module is chinese, with same functions as Electronika-79. This module was used in Kamerton-65M.


I must confess I like that retro-tech style, right now I just ordered the "flagship", that one would be a good choice for the Chinese Eletronika 79/Kamerton 65 range, it would look even better with an integrated SS bracelet.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

-WhiteLion- said:


> Dear *mariomart*,
> You are the lucky owner of the watch Elektronika 52 or 52B. If in your instance there is only single-tone signal, this is Elektronika 52. If the watch has melodies, then this is Elektronika 52B. Judging by the fragment of the manual on your photo, I'm inclined to think that this is more Elektronika 52B.
> 
> By the way, perhaps you do not know that the figure *5* in the name *Elektronika 5* means the code of the Minsk plant «Elektronika».
> Another example. «Pulsar» plant in Moscow had the code *1*. Therefore, all the watches that were produced on it had the name *Elektronika 1*.


Thank you -WhiteLion-


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, I understand that the 3049/B6-02 is the first Soviet quartz and distinct from the later Elektronika models. What I meant by 1st generation was in the global sense of the big modules with two fat batteries etc (Pulsar, Optal, HP-01 etc) in contrast to the thin quartz digitals of the 1980s.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

engblom said:


> I only care about stainless steel cases if they also make the watch somehow water proof. Considering that a stainless steel case is more expensive to make, I also want a bit more assurance I will not accidentally destroy the watch if it would suddenly really pour down while I am far away from home. With more risks of destroying it, I want it as cheap as possible.


It seems like any kind of new case is going to substantially increase the price. For that reason it would be better that any proposal for a hypothetical project using a new case be a design with the widest possible appeal to maximize reuse beyond the project i.e. to help this manufacturer open up new markets.



> Most of all I want the crystal to be changed from mineral glass to acrylic, so I can easily buff away any scratches.


I'm curious about the feasibility of this. As I understand it, on most of these watches, the "dial" is printed on the back of the crystal, so a new printing technique might be needed.



> And is it possible to pay with Paypal?


An excellent question. What are the international payment options?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> An excellent question. What are the international payment options?


I paid through paypal, shipping was 300 roubles, so the total was 2850 for the 01.

BTW here there is the manual, obviously in Russian. 

My limited understanding is that the chrono and countdown can reach 24h and the accuracy is 0.5 sec/day, even if it was advertised as 0.1 sec/day...perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

My Elektronika 55 has been shipped. I also paid through Paypal. There is a little chance the watch might come a bit faster than most stuff from Russia as it is posted in Moscow, and not any town far away.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Ordered these two yesterday.



















Never owned a digital watch before in my life. What type of strap / bracelet would these typically have been worn on back in the day?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The one on the top is a new model, from the 21st century.

The 55 is a vintage Soviet model, or better the most modern Soviet digital watch back in time, they usually had Elektronika branded bracelet, rubber or leather (that looks weird to me). Usually Soviet watches were sold without bracelet besides few cases (Elektronika-1s had standard bracelets).

Personally I will try to get a Casio steel band or use the leather strap I think Technochas ships with the watch, but if you check on their websites they also sell bracelets, including some NOS POljot.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! I knew the 01 is a more modern version. Still looks pretty old school though. 

The watches ship without straps, at least that what Surok55 told me when I asked. 

I hadn’t noticed the bracelets on their site. Might pick one of those up as well. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Malakim said:


> Thanks! I knew the 01 is a more modern version. Still looks pretty old school though.
> 
> The watches ship without straps, at least that what Surok55 told me when I asked.
> 
> ...


Yes, all post Soviet companies didn't retool much therefore the new products look dated as well.

However as I am on business trip I got this Casio that is also old school and still in production:










The straps/bracelet page is here:

????????.??/???????


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> The 55 is a vintage Soviet model, or better the most modern Soviet digital watch back in time, they usually had Elektronika branded bracelet, rubber or leather (that looks weird to me). Usually Soviet watches were sold without bracelet besides few cases (Elektronika-1s had standard bracelets).


Electronika-55 in soviet times was sold without bracelet or strap. Just the original packaging (plastic box or blister) were designed for watch itself, without strap. In attachment is photo of NOS 52 and 53 from soviet times, 55 was packed the same way.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Malakim said:


> Never owned a digital watch before in my life. What type of strap / bracelet would these typically have been worn on back in the day?


Most typically the strap would have been purchased separately and would most likely be leather. I think either of these would look great on a thin steel bracelet. Or for a more contemporary look you might want to consider a Perlon or a resin strap matched to the dial colour.


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

I am going to use Vostok leather straps on mine. I just ordered 5 more of Vostok straps as they are really my favorite straps.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, today i'm wearing my Electronika, and i noticed that on my dial doesn't appear the word Electronika.... I don't know anything of russian, but now i'm in the doubt about if my watch is a fake or not.

Here one photo










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, today i'm wearing my Electronika, and i noticed that on my dial doesn't appear the word Electronika.... I don't know anything of russian, but now i'm in the doubt about if my watch is a fake or not.


No worries. See that 'И' logo? That is for Integral, the company responsible for both Elektronika and Kamerton brands. It's the real deal.

The bracelet looks good. :-!

Have you identified the 5 melodies yet?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

engblom said:


> I am going to use Vostok leather straps on mine. I just ordered 5 more of Vostok straps as they are really my favorite straps.


My son has worn through two straps already on his Casio F91W and is now using a Vostok strap. Do you know a good place to buy them?


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> My son has worn through two straps already on his Casio F91W and is now using a Vostok strap. Do you know a good place to buy them?


I have been buying from phototime1980 at ebay. She is good seller. She is also having all kind of rubber straps.

When it comes to stock Vostok leather straps, I replace the ring with an own made ring glued with better glue. The strap itself seems to last very long, but the stock ring often breaks.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

"New" Soviet Elektronikas have emerged from Technochas' super secret vault.

First generation plastic case 5s.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> No worries. See that 'И' logo? That is for Integral, the company responsible for both Elektronika and Kamerton brands. It's the real deal.
> 
> The bracelet looks good. :-!
> 
> Have you identified the 5 melodies yet?


Many thanks for your answer fellow. Only one question, i'm a newbie on this Elektronika's watches and maybe is a stupid question. It's the same Elektronika than Kamerton brand? The movement of the watches it's the same?, for what i have read, and understand, because my English it's a little poor, Integral is the company that made the movement, true?

In my case, what do i have? A Kamerton or a Elektronika? Many many thanks in advance.

The bracelet is similar to Casio bracelet, i love mine

Yes, i know that my watch have 3 or 4 melodies, but i don't know how to change or what are they for, It's funny because when i press some button the melody starts to sing


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Electronika is a factory located in Minsk, Kamerton is a factory in Pinsk (Brest region). Both factories made watches (cases, modules etc.) itself, but many models was unified. Also before 1991 (approximately) both factories used brand "Electronika". "Integral" is a holding company (in Soviet times it calls "scientific and manufacturing union", NPO), which includes Electronika, Kamerton and some other electronic and microelectronic factories and R&D companies in Belarus. 

Your watch was made by Electronika factory in the beginning of 2000s.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Victorv said:


> Many thanks for your answer fellow. Only one question, i'm a newbie on this Elektronika's watches and maybe is a stupid question. It's the same Elektronika than Kamerton brand? The movement of the watches it's the same?, for what i have read, and understand, because my English it's a little poor, Integral is the company that made the movement, true?
> 
> In my case, what do i have? A Kamerton or a Elektronika? Many many thanks in advance.


See Surok's answer below.



> The bracelet is similar to Casio bracelet, i love mine


I've got a couple of Casio-style bracelets and I'll be using one on my next Elektronika.



> Yes, i know that my watch have 3 or 4 melodies, but i don't know how to change or what are they for, It's funny because when i press some button the melody starts to sing


If it works like my 77A then each time you switch the alarm 'on' it changes to the next tune. So to get the tune that you want, you have to set it 'on', 'off', 'on', etc...


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Часы Электроника 5-29391 СССР (different dial variants) seems to be their latest addition. I think they appeared today at their site.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anybody remember the trick to set the different melodies for the alarm/signal on the Integral-01 module? I used to remember how to do it (I think), it had something to do with holding buttons in a certain order but I seem to have forgotten the trick.

I'm pretty sure the 01 had more melodies than the standard beep, maybe I'm mistaken though...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Surok55 said:


> Electronika is a factory located in Minsk, Kamerton is a factory in Pinsk (Brest region). Both factories made watches (cases, modules etc.) itself, but many models was unified. Also before 1991 (approximately) both factories used brand "Electronika". "Integral" is a holding company (in Soviet times it calls "scientific and manufacturing union", NPO), which includes Electronika, Kamerton and some other electronic and microelectronic factories and R&D companies in Belarus.
> 
> Your watch was made by Electronika factory in the beginning of 2000s.


Surprising, for what I read I thought "Elektronika" was an "umbrella brand" for all digital (electronic) watches in USSR, including those not produced in Belarus like the Elektronika 1.

So, if Technochas want to call one of their watches "Elektronika XX by Technochas" they are not allowed by law?


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Is there any place to find Casio A158/168 like metal bracelets, other than Casio OEM sold on eBay for as much money as a whole watch? I wasn't able to find such. 

For my future Elektronikas of course. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> Does anybody remember the trick to set the different melodies for the alarm/signal on the Integral-01 module? I used to remember how to do it (I think), it had something to do with holding buttons in a certain order but I seem to have forgotten the trick.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 01 had more melodies than the standard beep, maybe I'm mistaken though...


Figured it out, to set different melodies for alarm on the Integral 01 module press button 3 (mode) to go into alarm mode, there is a different melody for each alarm mode (1-5), to hear them all press button 4 (advance) in alarm mode to pick 1-5 then press and hold button 2 (set) and 4 (advance) at the same time, you will hear beeping (default alarm), press button 2 (set) again to switch to melody (alarm 2 is my favourite, melody is Kalinka) then once you've selected it press 4 (Advance) to confirm.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Surok55 said:


> Electronika is a factory located in Minsk, Kamerton is a factory in Pinsk (Brest region). Both factories made watches (cases, modules etc.) itself, but many models was unified. Also before 1991 (approximately) both factories used brand "Electronika". "Integral" is a holding company (in Soviet times it calls "scientific and manufacturing union", NPO), which includes Electronika, Kamerton and some other electronic and microelectronic factories and R&D companies in Belarus.
> 
> Your watch was made by Electronika factory in the beginning of 2000s.





Chascomm said:


> See Surok's answer below.
> 
> I've got a couple of Casio-style bracelets and I'll be using one on my next Elektronika.
> 
> If it works like my 77A then each time you switch the alarm 'on' it changes to the next tune. So to get the tune that you want, you have to set it 'on', 'off', 'on', etc...


Many many thanks for all the info guys, is a very interesting information.

I think i will go for the mininalist Electronika 53

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Surprising, for what I read I thought "Elektronika" was an "umbrella brand" for all digital (electronic) watches in USSR, including those not produced in Belarus like the Elektronika 1.
> 
> So, if Technochas want to call one of their watches "Elektronika XX by Technochas" they are not allowed by law?


 "Umbrella brand" too. It was common brand for all production of Ministry of Electronic Industry of USSR. But also it is name of factory in Minsk  According to russian laws, this brand can be used with any electronic devices (because in russian word "elektronika" says that it is electronic device). Not sure about laws in Belarus or worldwide.



GuessWho said:


> Figured it out, to set different melodies for alarm on the Integral 01 module press button 3 (mode) to go into alarm mode, there is a different melody for each alarm mode (1-5), to hear them all press button 4 (advance) in alarm mode to pick 1-5 then press and hold button 2 (set) and 4 (advance) at the same time, you will hear beeping (default alarm), press button 2 (set) again to switch to melody (alarm 2 is my favourite, melody is Kalinka) then once you've selected it press 4 (Advance) to confirm.


 It seems that you have ChN-03 model. Only this one has 5 modes of alarm (ChN-01 has 1 alarm). On ChN-01 to change melody you should enter to alarm mode (press (1) ), and press together (2) and (3). Current melody will start playing. To change melody to next one press (3) while melody is playing. To stop playing the melody press (2).

Numbers of buttons are according to picture in attachment.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Surok55 said:


> It seems that you have ChN-03 model. Only this one has 5 modes of alarm (ChN-01 has 1 alarm). On ChN-01 to change melody you should enter to alarm mode (press (1) ), and press together (2) and (3). Current melody will start playing. To change melody to next one press (3) while melody is playing. To stop playing the melody press (2).
> 
> Numbers of buttons are according to picture in attachment.


You are correct, it is module 03 not 01 on the "Lyder 08 model", my mistake.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Uros TSI said:


> Is there any place to find Casio A158/168 like metal bracelets, other than Casio OEM sold on eBay for as much money as a whole watch? I wasn't able to find such.


:think: I see what you mean. More expensive than I expected. I found a similar situation with F91W resin straps; they cost more than the complete watch. :-( I've mostly collected thin bracelets from buying vintage watches.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> :think: I see what you mean. More expensive than I expected. I found a similar situation with F91W resin straps; they cost more than the complete watch. :-( I've mostly collected thin bracelets from buying vintage watches.


Guys, please remember Technochas offers NOS Poljot bracelets, if they can be resized I don't know.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> "New" Soviet Elektronikas have emerged from Technochas' super secret vault.
> 
> First generation plastic case 5s.


Cuban edition... b-)


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

This came to mind as an interesting idea for a bracelet:

https://www.target.com/p/speidel-17...ch|related_prods_vv|adaptpdpexsrch|18770967|2

Not sure what the lug width is, but I would try one of these if I were to get a silver colored case Electronika.

Also, I would be very interested in a project watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I like the new Melodiya graphics. Very classy.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> I like the new Melodiya graphics. Very classy.


Belorussian flag I assume.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Belorussian flag I assume.


 Flag of BSSR (on the present flag ornament is a bit different)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_the_Byelorussian_Soviet_Socialist_Republic
I like this design too, it looks nice both in "silver" and "gold" cases.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Got this little box in the mail today.










Inside were these goodies.










Very cool. Especially the silver one, where the plastic surrounding the dial is actually a deep purple. Though it looks black in most light.



















The Poljot bracelet is a bit flimsy, but I think it will look ok on these.










Now I just need to figure out how to use them. All the instructions are in Russian.... 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

When it comes to the Elektronika 55, I think I have everything figured out. If you need help with anything, just ask. I have spent some time on Russian sites with help of Google translator, learning about this watch.

I actually also received a package, but sadly because of a human mistake I received the wrong watch (Cr instead of TiNi). I will review once I receive the correct watch. I do not dare to wear this watch yet, in case it will have to be sent back and a review can not really be made without some real usage, I think.

Some of the trickier combinations (UR=Upper Right, LL=Lower left):

To change melody, go to alarm mode by pressing LL. Then press UR+LL
To regulate, press LL 4 times leaving the button pressed in on the 4th press for at least 3 seconds.
The rest of the functions are pretty simple to figure out without any manual. Some stuff comes from long press (like activating/deactivating alarm), other things comes from short click.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

I don't know about easy... I can't even figure out how to set the time... Did I mention I've never had a digital watch before? 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Malakim said:


> I don't know about easy... I can't even figure out how to set the time... Did I mention I've never had a digital watch before?
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


LL is for changing mode. When you see the time with blinking seconds, you are in the time setting mode. UR resets the seconds to 0 and bumps the minute to the next. This one is used of synchronizing with another watch. If you instead want to set the minutes, hours or date, still in time setting mode, press LR until the field you want to change is blinking. Then you change it by UR.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got small parcel as well. Need however to figure out how to resize the bracelet. ..

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

engblom said:


> LL is for changing mode. When you see the time with blinking seconds, you are in the time setting mode. UR resets the seconds to 0 and bumps the minute to the next. This one is used of synchronizing with another watch. If you instead want to set the minutes, hours or date, still in time setting mode, press LR until the field you want to change is blinking. Then you change it by UR.


Thanks! That solved the 55. The 01 I still haven't been able to crack.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Malakim said:


> Got this little box in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice watches fellow

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Malakim said:


> Got this little box in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be in touch. I've just ordered a similar model myself and my Russian isn't so good....

Joe


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Malakim said:


> Thanks! That solved the 55. The 01 I still haven't been able to crack.


From what I have understood, it works in similar way, just with some buttons swapped. It should not take long time to figure out which buttons are swapped.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

engblom said:


> From what I have understood, it works in similar way, just with some buttons swapped. It should not take long time to figure out which buttons are swapped.


I'll give it a better try tomorrow. I'll find it eventually.

Do you know what the "WiFi symbol" means? Is it related to the beep the watch emits every whole hour? Or something else entirely?


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

bricem13 said:


> Got small parcel as well. Need however to figure out how to resize the bracelet. ..
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Did you get the same Poljot bracelet I got? The only way I found was to adjust it at the clasp - luckily that made it fit reasonably well for me. I didn't see any obvious way to remove links.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Malakim said:


> I'll give it a better try tomorrow. I'll find it eventually.
> 
> Do you know what the "WiFi symbol" means? Is it related to the beep the watch emits every whole hour? Or something else entirely?


That should be the hourly signal, if it's the same as old Casios.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Malakim said:


> Got this little box in the mail today...


Awesomeness :-!


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

Malakim said:


> I'll give it a better try tomorrow. I'll find it eventually.
> 
> Do you know what the "WiFi symbol" means? Is it related to the beep the watch emits every whole hour? Or something else entirely?


If it is the symbol appearing when you press once UR in showing time mode, yes it is the hourly beep.


----------



## hseldon (May 24, 2015)

Fantastic, someone got one of these. How do you think these would bear up worn outside in the winter on a manual labour job? I have given up on Komandirskies as both I have bought for this purpose ended up running crazy fast. I wear a Casio A163 now which is fine, but one of these would be pretty cool for work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engblom (Jun 2, 2015)

hseldon said:


> Fantastic, someone got one of these. How do you think these would bear up worn outside in the winter on a manual labour job? I have given up on Komandirskies as both I have bought for this purpose ended up running crazy fast. I wear a Casio A163 now which is fine, but one of these would be pretty cool for work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the Technochas site, it is said they are not watertight, so I assume working in heavy rain might be a problem.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

I have translated user manual for ChN-01 model:
English version of user manuals - Техночас
I hope it will be helpful for using this watch. By the way, if anyone can check my mistakes in English in this document -- i will be just wonderful 

P.S. Also we've added some photos from our manufacturing process.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent work! :-!


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

Our Electronikas are still made, even in 2018 

Today we reissued "Electronika-54" with soviet design from 1980s:








Especially for it we made new watch case, same as soviet ("Electronika" factory stopped it production in middle 1990s).


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Surok55 said:


> Our Electronikas are still made, even in 2018
> 
> Today we reissued "Electronika-54" with soviet design from 1980s:
> 
> ...


After wearing the 01 for a while I realised the only contra is WR, but the module is superior to most Casios.

It would also be good to have integrated bracelets.


----------



## sleeky (Apr 26, 2012)

Had a nice delivery today courtesy of Surok55, only took just over a week to arrive to the UK.
















On a Bond NATO for now as its all I had lying around, any suggestions for alternative straps?


----------



## pechamuha (Jun 23, 2014)

A leather strap is going to look nice and will give a real vintage feel.


sleeky said:


> Had a nice delivery today courtesy of Surok55, only took just over a week to arrive to the UK.
> 
> View attachment 13139591
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I am patiently waiting for them to release the 55D.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> I am patiently waiting for them to release the 55D.


Me too.


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

We've released Electronika-53 model in "classic" case, which were used in 1980s.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

sleeky said:


> Had a nice delivery today courtesy of Surok55, only took just over a week to arrive to the UK.
> 
> View attachment 13139591
> 
> ...


I graduated from high school with this exact watch! Color combination is very nice. Coating is TiN and should be durable.


----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

Are the prices on the Technokas website russian ruble or belarus ruble ? I think it is russian but just want to be sure


----------



## Surok55 (Jul 16, 2014)

sebastienb said:


> Are the prices on the Technokas website russian ruble or belarus ruble ? I think it is russian but just want to be sure


Russian, of course. You can write all questions on their e-mail [email protected] in English or French.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Apparently Technochas Elektronika watches are the must-have accessory for badminton players...




























(note the joint branding)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Apparently Technochas Elektronika watches are the must-have accessory for badminton players...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, do they also sell that white plastic strap?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> Nice, do they also sell that white plastic strap?


I don't know. I hope so as it is an excellent choice for a sport themed watch.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

That's interesting as their range of straps is a little lacking.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The Elektronika 52 has been reissued:










Finally the circle has been closed and Technochas has reissued all the "series 5" Soviet Elektronikas, beside the ladies' 51: I think I am going to shop all of them: 52, 53, 54 and 55.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I use this thread in order to share my initial thoughts on the watches I received this week.

Finally Technochas has complete its plan to reissue all the 5X series (besides the 51 that was a very small women's watch), and I got one watch for type.

All besides the Electronika 52 have faithful reproduction dials of the original Soviet ones from the late 80s, from an aesthetic point of view I find the geometric patterns and simple colors very attractive, the 52 on the other side has a more colorful post Soviet design because they haven't started the production of the original dials.

They all the same Soviet designed cases besides the 53 that has its own dedicated round case, also a Soviet design, which makes it look slightly bigger. The others are in the 33x39 range.

Movements: 

-the 52 is a simple basic digital with hourly signal and alarm, it shows the date but not the date.
-the 53 is even more basic: it just tells you time, day and date. Nothing else: no signal, no tunes for the alarm...a quite watch. Like the 52 it has bigger digits than the 54/55
-the 54 is a sophisticated alarm watch with four alarms that can be engaged and disangeged separately, the first mode allows to select the day of the week when the alarm is on (for instance 7:30 for working days you can select Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, leaving Saturday and Sunday without alarm), for this one you can select the classical tune you prefer, the other three on the other just have a beep at a certain time of the day.
-the 55 is the prince of Soviet digital and I can see why it has this reputation: it has a lot of functions on pair with old G shocks and better than the current 5600E.

Generally speaking the quality feels good, each watch has a owner's manual with written with a pencil the quartz error: +0.8 sec/day or something like that, it means they were tested individually before shipping. In order to get a better accuracy the easiest way is to use the digital trimmer and insert that error with a minus, in this case -0.8.

There are also things I didn't like much like the leather straps (while the Poljot bracelet is quite good), but I will write everything in my Electronika 55 review I will write after one week with this watch.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

Great review cuthbert. I was thinking about getting an Electronika, but after the news that a SS model would be cheaper than I expexted I might have to wait.
The ЧН-55 is definitely my favorite line.

I saw a different Electronika that you posted a couple days ago. The top right corner said "ЧН-01".
Which one is this? I see two on the Technochas website but they don't match yours.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

24h said:


> Great review cuthbert. I was thinking about getting an Electronika, but after the news that a SS model would be cheaper than I expexted I might have to wait.
> The ЧН-55 is definitely my favorite line.
> 
> I saw a different Electronika that you posted a couple days ago. The top right corner said "ЧН-01".
> Which one is this? I see two on the Technochas website but they don't match yours.


This is not a review, but just a recap of the differences between the various modules...later I am writing a comparative review of the 55 against a basic Casio with 593 module in order to show the pluses and minuses (yes, there are some) against the baseline of basic digital watches.

Regarding the ChN-01 (I think this is the correct name), that is their top of their line watch with Integral 01 module and much more functions than the 55, namely second timezone, automatic DST, programmable alarms, better backlight, day of the week in Russian or English...unlike the 5X it is not a Soviet design but a relatively recent development, I think it went in production in 2000. They also make a 01A with bigger digits but I have never seen that watch yet.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The extra bracelets I ordered have arrived, now I can finally wear all four of them.









I might ask if these bracelets are still in production as they compliment the look of these watches are they are reasonably comfortable to wear, more or less like those of a Casio A-159W.


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

Great information about modules, Comrade! Thank you so much for clarification.
Look forward review after testing watches.
Thanks to the blog you posted ??????? ? ????? ? ????????
nearly all modules (except for the 77A) share the vast array of melodies comprosing Russian/soviet Folk ones (ЧН-01, ЧН-02, ЧН-03, ЧН-04, ЧН-52, ЧН-54, ЧН-55), so might make sense to get one, or several of them together with the forum project one. Waking up with "kalinka" suddenly begins to make sense to me...

Hope we can commission several racelets or a reissue of them
Best regards and thanks again


----------



## RFollia (Sep 15, 2014)

double post. sorry


----------

